
Top Lawyer Is Selected  As U.S. Mulls Google Suit - prakash
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB122091328430212195.html?mod=hps_us_whats_news
======
chaostheory
I hate to bring in politics, but I wonder if it had something to do with this:

"COURT DOCUMENTS have revealed precisely what Google thinks of the Bush
administration's demand that it hand over information on its punters' search
results.

According to Siliconvalley.com, Google has called the Bush administration's
request for data on Web searches 'so uninformed as to be nonsensical'"

[http://www.theinquirer.net/en/inquirer/news/2006/02/20/googl...](http://www.theinquirer.net/en/inquirer/news/2006/02/20/google-
slams-us-government)

Something similar happened to Qwest when it refused the Bush Admin's request
for illegal wiretapping:

[http://blog.wired.com/27bstroke6/2007/10/nsa-asked-
for-p.htm...](http://blog.wired.com/27bstroke6/2007/10/nsa-asked-for-p.html)

------
mattmaroon
You know you've made it as a corporation when other corporations with twice
your market cap are pushing the government to file antitrust suits against
you.

------
gamble
So the Bush admin basically drops an antitrust lawsuit Clinton had already
_won_ against Microsoft, yet it's going to go after Google?

------
cstejerean
Funny that I've never seen an ad for Walmart or P&G on Google. Pricing (at
least for Adwords) is determined at auction so I'm guessing a Google/Yahoo
deal will not have a great impact.

~~~
Create
this just further proves, that GOOG is not an advertising company, as
advertised.

<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8911340403810065276>

------
ojbyrne
This deal was mostly a lifeline to yahoo. If they didn't do it, the result
would probably be worse for yahoo.

